# how to transform concrete patio into deck



## IsabellaS (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello all, 

We are trying to convert the old cement patio in our house in California (it is an Eichler house - a flat roof, and glass from the ceiling to the floor on the side facing the backyard). I really need your help and I'll be very grateful to everyone for a good advice. 
Patio was first made, probably in 1950. Then someone from the previous owners built a swimming pool attached to that patio, and the additional layer of cement has been added to the initial patio - so that the water from the patio would go into the pool. The pool has been removed later, a part of patio is still there (old, ugly, etc) . There is no puddles on the patio even when we have a heavy rains. 
The height between the bottom end of the frame of glass doors which going to the patio area and the patio surface is about ½” , i.e. it is about 1 ½” from the bottom of the door itself (since frame is about 1” high). The opposite side of the patio is about 2 ½” below that level (i.e. the slop is from ½” to 2 ½”), but even that edge of the patio is only 4" from the ground (2 layers of cement). 
We really want to replace this patio with a wood deck. How can we do it? Or maybe some combination of tile and wood? When we put a piece of wood decking on the patio - it covers the frame, and only a little lower that the door, so no wood strip can go between a decking board and the patio surface. 
Also - what to do with the slopping surface? The slopping is too small to put the rafters on it. 
We also thought about removing all the cement, and start all over. But this is more expensive, and even in this case we have only 4” from the ground . 
Well … Please advise what can be done – we’ll be really thankful. We don’t mind to work and DIY , but we need to know how. 

Thank you.
Isabella


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

need pix from the back of the yard looking at the rear and a shot from the roof if your up there out a window...


----------



## IsabellaS (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you, Biggles for your quick reply.

Below are two pictures I took from the close distance. The house is old, we already almost finished remodeling inside, now we need to do something major outside, while it is sunny. 
I forgot to mention, that house has no basement, it sits on a concrete slab 

Isabella


----------



## tjansen (Jun 6, 2012)

We have a similar issue, a slab of concrete in our backyard and we are also trying to find a way to put a deck on part of it. Here's some of the things I've come across in case it helps.

We did get quotes for removing the concrete, but we're on a hill and there's difficult access to the backyard so the price is just no good. 

The next thought is to use pier blocks laid out in a grid to start building our deck. But it sounds like that won't be an option for you based on the height of the back door from the slab.

I personally don't like the idea of laying wood directly on the slab but possibly you could bolt down some 2x4 beams to the concrete and use shims as you move away from the house to level it. I see quite a few issues with this method (drainage, rot, etc...) but maybe some one more experienced might have thoughts of making this method work.

One other thought, maybe Simpson Strong Tie makes something that is low profile enough to tie wood into the concrete to allow the wood to sit above the concrete -

http://www.strongtie.com/deckcenter/index.html?source=topnav


----------



## Bosma (Dec 23, 2011)

I had the same dilema (except I had a few inches below door leading to patio) I reasearched product similar to these: http://www.google.com/search?q=adju...KoPH6wHT85XFBg&ved=0CL0EELAE&biw=1058&bih=534 installed at where I work however in the end when you add the cost of all materials up it can be costly. How about creating a step when you walk out of the patio or a slight ramp.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

check this YOUTUBE out http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=Yd5RZNWNdbA and type in decking over patio for more ideas..maybe the concrete just off the sliders might have to go to get some more support room:wink:..check Craiglist FREE out there...fr your area,might pick up some nice weathered wood for the effort to get it...then just the headers and nails.. nice summer project


----------

